# I am in Canada on a work permit and have lost my job, what are my rights?



## natmc (May 7, 2011)

I have been living in Canada for just over 2 years and hold a work permit for my company in Ontario until March 2012. I also have an application in process to stay as a permanent resident of Canada but don't expect to get this until December 2011/January 2012.

I have just found out I am losing my job through no fault of my own, but the Canadian office is closing down. My work permit specifies I can only work for my employer so I need to know what my rights are now that I am no longer employed. Do I have to leave Canada within a certain time frame, even before my work permit expires? I pay EI contributions so will this make me eligible for any EI payments? Is there a way I can speed up my residency application, or can I still work given that the application is in process? Is it wise to tell the lawyer who did my work permit application that I have lost my job, or could she tell authorities and have me deported?

I am British and my work permit was done through the intra-company transer route if this makes a difference!

Any help and advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi you are eligible to unemployment insurance fore sure. As to how much time you are allowed to stay in Canada I do not know, I think you should call immigration and ask a generic question. You do not need to identify yourself.


----------

